# The embarrasing moment....



## funnymummy (27 May 2011)

Out tonight for a 20 mile loop with #3, first few miles along cycle path, nice smooth track & not a bipod insight, I tell him he can 'go for it' "Comon Mum, race ya" He shouts & is off before I can even get a foot on the pedal, I catch him up & overtake, glance down at odo 14mph, glance in my mirror, no sign of him??
Whoooooooosh! He flies past on the nearside, laughing his head off & clocking an impressive 17mph!


----------



## rusky (28 May 2011)

I suggest tightning his rear brake so there's some friction. That shold give you an advantage   

Seriously, good on him, things like that really boost their confidence!


----------



## funnymummy (28 May 2011)

ROFL At brakes & sticks...So evil - But i like it Muahahahahahahaaaaaa!
I wish i'd known last year when I bought his bike, just how good he was going to be - I only bought him a Raleigh Striker, no gear & knobbly tyres, I had toyed with the idea of an Isla bike, but figured they Raleigh was half the price & if he didn't like it then i'd not chucked a load of money down the drain 
Oh well Christmas soon


----------



## funnymummy (28 May 2011)

Taken last night...Notice the smug, I beat my mum expression!


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2011)

the kid seem to have a talent for biking. Encourage him as much as you can. Could be in the TDF by the time he is 20. Now ,that would be a thrill for you wouldn't it?


----------



## funnymummy (31 May 2011)

I've been looking into local bike clubs for him, but so far they all seem to meet on days that clash with other family commitments, will keep searching though
Future TDF'er... Gosh that would be amazing, never say never....My eldest son told me one of his ambitions when he was 10, I didn't really take him serioulsy, just a childhhood dream... 8 years later & I could be so wrong!!


----------



## funnymummy (1 Jun 2011)

Just been told of a club in Brighton, had a peek at their website & FB page and it looks great and it fits in perfectly with my other sons SN activity club.
Can't make this Saturday as i'm working but will be going over on the 11th - #3 is over the moon & can't wait


----------



## newbiebiker (13 Jun 2011)

Its really important to encourage kids like that, I think.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jun 2011)

Sadly the club turned out to be a NoGo, the youngest they take riders is 8 - which he isn't til next May 
But we'll keep on pedalling with me as coach for now


----------



## rusky (13 Jun 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Sadly the club turned out to be a NoGo, the youngest they take riders is 8 - which he isn't til next May
> But we'll keep on pedalling with me as coach for now


Like he's the one needing coaching!


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jun 2011)

rusky said:


> Like he's the one needing coaching!



I figured it would be cheaper to get coaching for him & i'd just tag along


----------



## Zinthar (17 Jun 2011)

One of my sons wants to ride a "bike like daddys"...and I'm encouraging it but, he just turned 8 years old....are there any good bikes for kids that age. He's just got a cheap Wal-Mart one right now. (I believe you have Asda over there? Same thing)

Anyways, any suggestions for a little up and coming cyclist? 

BTW, fantastic story!


----------



## funnymummy (17 Jun 2011)

Zinthar said:


> One of my sons wants to ride a "bike like daddys"...and I'm encouraging it but, he just turned 8 years old....are there any good bikes for kids that age. He's just got a cheap Wal-Mart one right now. (I believe you have Asda over there? Same thing)
> 
> Anyways, any suggestions for a little up and coming cyclist?
> 
> BTW, fantastic story!



 Thank you x

 There are a few companies that make excellent childrens bikes, IslaBike are fab - not sure if they have dealers in the US, but it does say contact for delivery prices to other destinations.
These are both on #3's 'like list- Isla - Luath Dawes - Espoir

I've been keeping my eye on Ebay, on the off chance that one will come up on there 

As for encouraging kids to ride, I just try let him ride whener he wants and then on occasions he doesn't LOL! 
Been a few times when i've said we'll nip out on the bikes as it's quicker/easier, he's done the sulky face, but once on his bike he has the biggest smile on his face & is always glad we went on them! 
 Happy Pedalling x


Edit....
Just been to check on Ebay & spotted this ... Childs Road Bike USA


----------



## Zinthar (17 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1411434"]
Islabikes do loads of business shipping abroad.

Decathlon do a good kids road bike as well, but unless you get someone over here to buy one and ship it to you you'll struglle to get it.

Are you talking about road bikes?
[/quote]


Technically, yes, road bikes but, I'm sure he'd be happy with anything that has gears.

And sorry, for hijacking the post...I'll move this to a new forum topic...

Thanks for the answers...


----------



## funnymummy (17 Jun 2011)

Zinthar said:


> Technically, yes, road bikes but, I'm sure he'd be happy with anything that has gears.
> 
> And sorry, for hijacking the post...I'll move this to a new forum topic...
> 
> Thanks for the answers...



 Am all in favour of getting kids on bikes Hjacking is allowed LOL!


----------



## funnymummy (22 Jun 2011)

I am rather cross... have sent numerous Emails to some local & a couple of not so local (20+miles away) clubs asking if they have a youth section & if so what ages they start from, dates/times meet on etc...
Out of 7 emails sent only 2 have responded... I can't abide bad manners


----------



## Sir Humphrey Appleby (28 Jul 2011)

At least it wasn't some random kid that you saw on your ride, then its just embarrassing you accepted.
Encourage him to do it more, he's obviously good and enjoys it.


----------

